# Fish-N-Mate Sr. Dual Purpose Cart



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Selling Angler's Fish-N-Mate Standard Cart with 42 cm Wheeleezs Polyurethane tires ($200.00) to take all your fishing gear from your car to the water in a single trip. Also included the original rubber tires, axel and fittings for traveling on hard pavement or pier surfaces. One of the most versatile pier/beach carts on the market today, this cart has all the features a shore fisherman could want, including rod holders, low weight and balanced operation. Cart holds eight rods and reels, a 48-72-qt. cooler, a small bait cooler, a medium tackle box, lawn chairs and an umbrella. Marine-grade anodized-aluminum tubing with stainless steel hardware resists corrosion for long-lasting performance. I've also added rod PVC extensions for better rod support and a PVC extension for sand spikes and other items.
Inside: 43"L x 16"W x 9"H.
Wt. capacity: 200 lbs.

LarryB


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll bite, when is the next time you will be in the OBX ? Do you have the black liners that go in the top of the rod holders?


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

confused on the price. $200 for everything or you paid $200 for the wheeleez, but actually forgot to put selling price?


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

DaBig2na,

I'll be at the OBX in June but I'd like to have it sold ASAP. If you're interested the price is $200.00 for all the items listed and I can meet you in Richmond to deliver it. Let me know and we can schedule a meeting place this Saturday.

LarryB


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry, it's not economical for me to drive to Richmond (2 hrs), compared to the savings over buying brand new..locally..
It won't last long because it is a pretty good deal..


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Id say its plenty economical since those tires are worth over $200 by themselves. Somebody is about to get an insane deal on a nice cart. Already have one or Id be all over it.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Although I appreciate your input Adam. 
Four to five hours of my time (round trip) and a tank of fuel is worth far more than $200.00... .. I really don't need the cart because I already have a cart. I was intersted in the wheels more than anything else.. not that I'd use them more than a couple times a year..
Again not economical for me.... but if you want to do the ride for me Adam, I'll pay you 7.50 an hour and 15¢ a mile
I agree it's a helloova deal for someone.


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Any issues with or repairs to the tires?


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

If you're willing to part out the Wheeleez and axle, then I'd be interested. We could possibly arrange a local meet.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll take it , pm me info 

1


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks 9 rock,

Sold, pending close. PM sent.

LarryB


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Larry nice to meet you everything was as advertised look forward to putting it to use ,, 


9rock 

Mark


----------

